# Brushless: Is it worth it?



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I race my Matt Francis 2 at a couple indoor tracks in my city. Both tracks have been throwing the brushless guys into the mod class,(witch is very understandable considering all the power they have). I currenly run a trinity monster stock in the stock class witch has way more guys than the mod class. I have been hovering over the idea of getting a brushless. But the thing is, the brushless guys have been turning way lower laps than the brushed guys, and they have fewer people to race with. I like the idea of brushless because they are basically maintence free. But every person I know that has a brushless has sent it back to Novak at least once. Some people have been telling me to get a brushless, and some people have been telling me to get an F.M. radio, and both sides have really, really good arguments. Some people have also been telling me to wait because supposivly novak is coming out with a new "racing" brushless system. I am way more confused than I should be. What do you think I should do? Or what do you think about brushless?    

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

If your still using an a.m. radio, I don't think it's much of a choice, I'd spend my money on an F.M. radio, you can pic up a brand new JR XS3 synthesized system off e-bay right now for $150.

Brushless will catch on sooner or later, I am assuming the guys at your track are running the novak Super sport 5800 system, those are comparable with 19t motors,. thats why they can't keep up with the brushed guys. I am sure Novaks new race system will have more balls for the 8 and 9 turn motors most mod. guys are running these days.
Joel


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

WIGMAN said:


> If your still using an a.m. radio, I don't think it's much of a choice, I'd spend my money on an F.M. radio, you can pic up a brand new JR XS3 synthesized system off e-bay right now for $150.
> 
> Brushless will catch on sooner or later, I am assuming the guys at your track are running the novak Super sport 5800 system, those are comparable with 19t motors,. thats why they can't keep up with the brushed guys. I am sure Novaks new race system will have more balls for the 8 and 9 turn motors most mod. guys are running these days.
> Joel


Yeah I agree, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I have one and at first I thought I wouldn't be able to run with the 'Big Dogs', but this has been good for me. I don't have to spend time messing with the motor. I can work on fine tuning my suspension and driving skills while the 'Big Dogs' cutting coms and breaking in brushes.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Actually, me and a lot of others at our track are running stock brushed motors, and the others are running mild mod 5800. On the straight they are way faster, but they wreck to much and are way to fast. I run a monster stock and I havn't gotten beat by a 5800 yet this year.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Actually, me and a lot of others at our track are running stock brushed motors, and the others are running mild mod 5800. On the straight they are way faster, but they wreck to much and are way to fast. I run a monster stock and I havn't gotten beat by a 5800 yet this year.


.



sry buddy but i have beaten you a few times at glrc and so has busch i can't say clifford cause he couldn't beat any of us even if we ran 2 cell batts with brushed motors
:jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

If your a modified guy, brushless is a step down in speed.
If your a stock guy, brushless is a step up in speed.
If your a 19T guy, brushless is a step to the side (Positive side) Almost the same speed with no maint. :thumbsup:. I'd love to go brushless, but I can BARLEY get my local guys to TRY 19turn .

What was your question??? LOL.

Later, Bret


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you have not. Look at all the race results at glrcrc.com 
The only one who has one a main with the brushless was Mike Howe. You have *not* beaten me once since you went brushless.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry to have to bring this up but if someone running a Novak 5800 brushless motor can not beat someone running a "stock" motor, it is NOT the motor that is the problem.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

hankster said:


> Sorry to have to bring this up but if someone running a Novak 5800 brushless motor can not beat someone running a "stock" motor, it is NOT the motor that is the problem.


The brushless guys are technically faster, speed wise. But our track is not too big, but not small. So the more controlle you have the better, in witch the stock guys have more laps than the mod and 19turn guys, because they are slower and have more controll. So you are probebly right.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I guess someone needs to learn to drive.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Actually, me and a lot of others at our track are running stock brushed motors, and the others are running mild mod 5800. On the straight they are way faster, but they wreck to much and are way to fast. I run a monster stock and I havn't gotten beat by a 5800 yet this year.


Dustin, where do you race, and what's the runline???

Later, Bret


----------

